# What have you done stoopid lately?



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

There I was, in my front yard. PH1. Nice dog. Good natured. Not a monster, just a nice dog. He has been hanging out at my house, and I have been working his detection and just letting him be a dog and stay out of the kennel. Haven't done a lot of bite work with him, just a couple bites and outs, transport... letting him blow off some steam.

So, there I was in my yard. I played some ball with him and took his balls inside so that he would take a crap without having the balls as a distraction. Let him run loose, he comes back and I get the bright idea to see what his retrieve looks like. I grab keys out of my pocket, grab his collar, toss my keys, put him in a sit, he looks up and I tell him "apport". He retrieves them, brings them back. Drops them, picks them up, drops them, picks them up and pushes them in my hand. I grab them, and he goes around behind me into a guard. No leash. I put my hands together in the front, told him "transport" and had him transport me up to my front porch and in the door, I got a ball and we played ball some more. 

We train with a leash on now...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> There I was, in my front yard. PH1. Nice dog. Good natured. Not a monster, just a nice dog. He has been hanging out at my house, and I have been working his detection and just letting him be a dog and stay out of the kennel. Haven't done a lot of bite work with him, just a couple bites and outs, transport... letting him blow off some steam.
> 
> So, there I was in my yard. I played some ball with him and took his balls inside so that he would take a crap without having the balls as a distraction. Let him run loose, he comes back and I get the bright idea to see what his retrieve looks like. I grab keys out of my pocket, grab his collar, toss my keys, put him in a sit, he looks up and I tell him "apport". He retrieves them, brings them back. Drops them, picks them up, drops them, picks them up and pushes them in my hand. I grab them, and he goes around behind me into a guard. No leash. I put my hands together in the front, told him "transport" and had him transport me up to my front porch and in the door, I got a ball and we played ball some more.
> 
> We train with a leash on now...


Cool.....tomorrow set it up the same way, but this time have a camera running and about half way through the transport try to run away.:lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Cool.....tomorrow set it up the same way, but this time have a camera running and about half way through the transport try to run away.:lol:


 That's the funniest thing I've seen this week!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Last week I took the dog to the area where they dump the snow in this huge field, it was an afterthought, I went out to get some power rings and coffee...took the dog...

I was running the dog up the giant snow hills made from the dump trucks.

She has great determination when told "up" to get to the top of whatever it is, it is a great trait.....MOST OF THE TIME...

The dog was getting tired after a bunch of times up various hills, then I came across a giant one...

I would guess the hill was about 25 ft high, and really steep incline, with a giant boulder of snow at the peak, the boulder was at least 5-6 feet tall.

It would have made for a really long funny video, but I was not very happy...

The dog made it to the top of the peak, and attempted to climb up on that stupid boulder....a could not do it...

so then she decides to balance her self up on this hill circling and barking at the snow boulder, intermittently attempting to climb it, barking climbing, barking climbing....after a few minutes I recalled the dog, the dog came half way back down, turned around and went back up and started GROWLING at the snow boulder.....the growling lasted a while before she tried again, and then more barking...this went on for at least 10 minutes...she finally ran along horizontally along the ridge of the peak and got enough speed to climb up on it. she almost fell off of it..stood up there like an idiot for a couple minutes, and finally came back down...

I thought she was not ever gonna get up there, and she decided she was not gonna come down until she did. There was no collar/line, and no way I could have climbed up there...it was brutally cold and windy, no hat, no gloves....It was funny for a minute or two...after that not so funny...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nothing! :grin:


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My buddy went to the airport the other day to pick up his new GSD from Germany. Their was a major flight delay and my buddy had to wait an additional two hours waiting at the airport for the dog. Flight comes in his dog is the first off to be loaded. So he gets dog from the attendant and notices the crate door is slightly damage, the dog started pulling off the door. So the attendant just opens the door and lets the dog out. The dog is happy to be out and is good nature. My buddy had his leash and brought his son to help carry the crate. The airport gave them lift in the golf cart to their vehicle, dog is all happy. 

My buddy is walking the dog to a grass area to do his business, give water, yadda, yadda... Now the fun begins ... it is time to get the dog back in the crate. Dog decides he doesn't want to go back in the crate and lets my buddy know. My buddy is getting pissed, it is raining it is late and said enough is enough.. grabs the dog and is about to try to throw him in the truck bed, the dog turns around grabs my buddy arm and just holds his arm for like 30 seconds...my buddy is like oh sh#t giving him the out command very calmly. Dog didn't bite him just told him I am not ready. My buddy son said Dad, F##K that, I am not going to get bit by your new dog . Needless to say they spent an extra 45 mins in a down pouring rain trying to get the back in the crate. It took $15 worth of Turkey sandwhiches from the vending machine to bribe be the dog.

Moral of the story...don't let the dog out of its crate until you are at home...


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, I could write volumes on this topic being blonde and all. My social dog was laying on the couch, I had my antisocial dog by the collar so I could put his prong on him. The dog hating husband was in the kitchen. He said something mean to me so I told my social goofy dog to alert on him (she will not bite him, only bark and lick him), little did I know, he was no longer in the kitchen but right behind me. How he got there so fast I do not know but my antisocial dog put 4 holes in his stomach and had to be pryed off. Stupid stupid stupid. Don't drink and play with dogs. =D>


----------



## Pia Porko (Oct 8, 2008)

A while ago my parents came over for a visit. We had to run some some errands and my dad tagged along, mum decided she'll stay home and start preparing dinner. Our younger dog is obsessed by anything eatable, and I told my mum not to let the dog out of her sight and close all doors if she had to leave the kitchen because the puppy will run miles and swim oceans for food. She did leave the kitchen for 5 min to go out for a smoke, and yes she did close the kitchen door. When she came back indoors the puppy had made her way half-way up the kitchen counter and eaten approx. 1kg of raw chicken. I forgot to tell her the puppy also knows how to open doors and we had soy stripes for dinner that night.. My vegetarian husband didn't mind, rest of us were not so happy campers..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> Man, I could write volumes on this topic being blonde and all. My social dog was laying on the couch, I had my antisocial dog by the collar so I could put his prong on him. The dog hating husband was in the kitchen. He said something mean to me so I told my social goofy dog to alert on him (she will not bite him, only bark and lick him), little did I know, he was no longer in the kitchen but right behind me. How he got there so fast I do not know but my antisocial dog put 4 holes in his stomach and had to be pryed off. Stupid stupid stupid. Don't drink and play with dogs. =D>


](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've done some damned stupid things in my time but not that stupid!!

Georgia, what did you get out of it??


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a Briard and as everyone knows who's had one, you can't tell the one from the other - you cannot even tell its head from its arse, i.e. whether it is sniffing or crapping.

Well, my girlfriend at the club had my dog's brother. As we saw each other, the young dogs sniffed at each other and at some point each took "his" dog with her.

Things escalated as my girlfriend had done quite a lot of obedience with hers, but I had not with mine.

I even took her dog home with me but beforehand "shoved" it in a box (at which it was really adamant it didn't want to go in to). My girlfriend didn't believe in "boxes".

When I got home, the cat accepted it (nutcase) but I wondered about the dog's hesitance. I had recently put my Landseer to sleep and both pups had "met" him, not only mine who had lived with him. The Briard in my hands moved very shyly forwards and I thought "Jesus, why have I bought a Briard.

The last test came when I gave him a piece of old bread and told him to take it to his "bed"! The poor chap was confounded and then I checked out his collar which was hanging in the garage - it was "gold coloured" and my dog had a normal stainless steel collar!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I've done some damned stupid things in my time but not that stupid!!
> 
> Georgia, what did you get out of it??


 
Glad I could one up your stoopid story. What do you mean what did I get out of it? Nothing, but Mark got 4 holes.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't think of anything noteworthy recently . That just means I'm due. I have made a mistake similar to Gillian's . I got into "my" K9 squad at the office one day . When I got in I had a GSD's nose in my face . I thought to myself this isn't right I always lock the divider door . I then looked at the dog and thought this isn't right either , that's not my dog and I could tell by the way the K9 was looking at me he was thinking " This isn't right, that doesn't look like my handler should I bite the crap out of this dumb*** ?! " . I then realized I was not in my squad . I got out as calmly and quickly as I could . I don't know how I didn't get bit because that dog had gone after me on a few occassions prior and I was doing the majority of the decoy work for him at the time . Talk about major pucker factor .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_" This isn't right, that doesn't look like my handler should I bite the crap out of this dumb*** ?! "_

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ooo I thought of another one. I had a truck that I used primarily for dog training/fishing/hunting and it didn't have power locks and windows. I had the kind you push down with your fingers. Well I left the dog in the car at the car wash because they bitched at me and he decided to push down the locks and lock me out of the car. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Drove up to a narc request-went to grab my dog-had a oh shit moment-left him at home in his outdoor run-told the guys he just crapped the back of my car and I had to run home.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Moral of the story...don't let the dog out of its crate until you are at home...


I know a guy who picked up a dog at the airport, did the samething and let the dog out of the crate. He took him for a quick walk to do his business and put him in the truck and closed the door. He loaded the crate into the back of the truck and went to hop in the front seat. No chance, the dog was going ape shit at him from inside. This guy was standing in the parking lot without a clue.LOL. It took an hour of sweet talking and some bribes to get the dog out of the truck and back into the crate.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

climbing into a kennel at 1,8meters when I was about 7 mo pregnant of Dennis, I think. Stupid dog (which we were boarding) locked himself in.Had taken of the roof of his nightshelter and put it right in front of the door, and I couldnt remove it from the outside. So I had to climb in with my big belly #-o


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

nothing lately but 2 jears ago when training at another club with casper only to come home after a good trainingday to open the car to discover what ? empty kennel! we forgot the dog at the other club 8-[ so back for a 80 mile drive to pick up the dog #-o


----------



## brian w. kimbell (Feb 5, 2011)

bought another hound...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Forgot to lock up the stupid dog who ate a stupid lightbulb...he's ok....it was incandescent....at least it has been two weeks.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Forgot to lock up the stupid dog who ate a stupid lightbulb...he's ok....it was incandescent....at least it has been two weeks.


It's sad how happy I am to hear that my husky mix isn't the only dog to do that! He ate one of the twisty energy-efficient ones, metal base and all! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I had my dog on a back tie with a bungie working her with a bite pillow for fun (well, trying to have fun- but she's a very serious dog). 
I told her to out and stepped back fast... too late. 
I got whammed right in the upper left arm right near my armpit. 
I had a bruise for two weeks +.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't crate the puppy when I left for a couple of hours tonight, instead, I threw his ass outside.











^ This is what I returned to. I didn't take pictures of the trash contents strewn all over the house.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> It's sad how happy I am to hear that my husky mix isn't the only dog to do that! He ate one of the twisty energy-efficient ones, metal base and all! ](*,)](*,)



Those have mercury in them!


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Those have mercury in them!


The biggest concern the vet had was watching for blood in the stool. Apparently the idiot has a cast-iron stomach! This was about 3 years ago.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I didn't crate the puppy when I left for a couple of hours tonight, instead, I threw his ass outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Have you not taught that pup his house manners yet ? :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

He's a little stubborn when it comes to house manners.  Basically, I boot him in the ass for getting in the garbage and all it does is deter him for a short period, then he's back at it. Then again, the window was a much bigger concern than eating trash.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

:lol: I thought the broken window was him being launched :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That was re-entry, he weighs too much for me to throw through a window


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> The biggest concern the vet had was watching for blood in the stool. Apparently the idiot has a cast-iron stomach! This was about 3 years ago.



I'm guessing that he's safe by now! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> He's a little stubborn when it comes to house manners.  Basically, I boot him in the ass for getting in the garbage and all it does is deter him for a short period, then he's back at it. Then again, the window was a much bigger concern than eating trash.



Put mouse traps on top of the garbage container! :wink:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

This was a stupid trick I taught my dog that backfired real quick!


I said "ready" to the person filming but Cam thought I said "jump" Caught me completely off guard.

Funny....now!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlem_g-zkMQ


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Put mouse traps on top of the garbage container! :wink:


I'm not sure if that'll work...He runs up and plows into the side to knock it over, then starts digging. Unfortunately, my kitchen isn't set up to gate it off from the little twerp and I don't have cabinets big enough for the kitchen trash can - I'll think of something to set him up for failure on the trash can though.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm guessing that he's safe by now! :lol: :wink:


Well... anyone who meets him would think brain damage, but he has always been my 'special' boy! :roll:


----------

